# Brand New Apple iPhone 4G HD 32GB :-----$450 For Sale



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

Would someone ban this toolbag already?


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

+1...:thumbs_up

Send him down the road!


----------

